

Digg Tries To Bring Back Inactive Users From The Dead - asterix
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/06/digg-tries-to-bring-back-inactive-users-from-the-dead/

======
AHarbs
Its a feature that is about to be viral.

I got that form of email about a week ago from Imperial Conflict. An early
2000's browser game.

Here is the email: <http://pastebin.com/ch8MXh6M>

I also know of a forum that sent out that form of email recently.

